# aeg servo motor drive manual



## shyless (Sep 11, 2011)

hi everyone,

I am looking for a700 drive manual for aeg servo motor, would apprecite if anyone knows where to download it from


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

shyless said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a700 drive manual for aeg servo motor, would apprecite if anyone knows where to download it from



Try this...
http://www.meau.com/Files/A700_POCKET_GUIDE_2010-03.PDF


Hope that helps..Welcome to the forum let the fun begin..:thumbup:


----------



## shyless (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Harry, but this is Mitsubishi VFD, not AEG servo drive


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I wanna say that AEG drive was made by Gettys, they're still around, I think they're in Wisconsin. 

A little research might yield a phone number for them, maybe you can get some support out of them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

A little bit more info I thought of, I think they are Elwood-Gettys now.


----------



## shyless (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Jlarson, Will try to locate them


----------

